# Snorkel Savers



## Jack

Have any of you ever tried these. I was wondering how well they work or if they work at all. The video looks pretty promising. 

http://www.ehsracing.com/products/snorkel_saver.htm


----------



## Metal Man

I never seen those.

They say it will not effect air flow but to me it looks like it would have to affect your air flow some what.


----------



## Jack

That's what I was thinking. I was bored at work today and came across these. I think I am going to try them. Just wondering if anyone else on here has tried them.


----------



## Metal Man

I could see them helping with splashing water but not going over the snorkel deep in water. If its running you know the snorkel will suck water in it and if you kill the engine water is going up the tail pipe so your screwed either way. It could possible help with just a super quick dip under water.

Also looks like it would collect dirt pretty bad.

If you get some be sure and let us know how they work. You never know.Might be the next big thing....


----------



## hondarecoveryman

quick dips dont hurt i found this out on a previous ride ,small creek we always cross got really,really deep ....guess who was first in linewhen the snorks started to go under I stabbed the throttle (the creek was only about 6 feet wide) snorks popped back up above the water and i made it out :bigeyes: to my suprise ther was no water in my air box, needless to say I found a nother way back around . Granted they only went under for a mili-second it felt like forever :haha: but they did go completley under , so IMO this is not needed


----------



## Jack

Yeah if it's running and the snorkels go under then water will definately be sucked in. I'm curious in how fast or should I say how long it takes the water to get to the airbox. They claim that it gives you the extra small amount of time before water reaches the airbox when they go under.


----------



## Jack

The material they use is the same matial on the EHS racing lids. I have seen it repel water first hand, I just wonder how well it breathes.


----------



## bayou_boy_22

I have heard about them but no one that i know knows anyone that has tried them. my buddy is wanting to try them on his RZR S. So if he tries them i will let you guys know.


----------



## Roboquad

*Jack , why don't they do an airflow teat? kind of like K&N at the auto store. if it doesn't change flow, get it wet on a RUNNING bike and prove it. I could do better with a ball a cork and some fishing line (Megiver).or a folding pontoon system. I think I may be on to something.....*


----------



## hondarecoveryman

the ball and cork thing has crossed my mind before too Robo


----------



## Jack

I would love to see an airflow test. It's almost worth the 10 bucks these things cost to try it out.


----------



## hondarecoveryman

10 bucks ....if it dont work you aint out enough $ to be upset about


----------



## Jack

That's exactly what I was thinking and if it does work. I know a few people that plug the front of their airbox and only use the EHS lid and don't have any airflow problems. This is pretty much the same concept just in your snorkel.


----------



## hondarecoveryman

I know people running the lid too but they are cross-country racing


----------



## Jack

I am under the impression that they won't keep 100% of the water out but if they can keep the water from gushing in if they go under and still flow air freely when not under water then that in itself is worth the 10 bucks for me. Just a little added insurance.


----------



## hondarecoveryman

:agreed: we all know that these wont let your engine run underwater, but could keep the rain out and the splashing from hittin the pit!!! :rockn: that alone would be worth the money , let us know how they turn out Jack


----------



## Jack

Will do bro. I think I will be ordering them tomorrow. As soon as I get my brute back from Chris at White Rhino I will put them on and see for myself how well these things flow.


----------



## Polaris425

no pictures on the site?


----------



## lilbigtonka

im ordering some myself once i get them i will let you know how they work


----------



## phreebsd

Polaris425 said:


> no pictures on the site?


----------



## Polaris425

so why the hell do none of us have this? and why didnt we think of it first!?!?!??!?!?! haha... :nutkick:


----------



## phreebsd

people have put outerwears on their snorkels before. 
im with metal man. if there's a suction on that pipe, it's coming through.


----------



## bayou_boy_22

You know even if you were to sink your bike maybe it would help stop the sand and grit from getting in to where you only have water. may save your motor in the long run also.


----------



## Polaris425

phreebsd said:


> people have put outerwears on their snorkels before.
> im with metal man. if there's a suction on that pipe, it's coming through.


good theory...


----------



## Jack

bayou_boy_22 said:


> You know even if you were to sink your bike maybe it would help stop the sand and grit from getting in to where you only have water. may save your motor in the long run also.


Thats what I was thinking, they will definately let some water in but if it can stop some or most of the water and also filter it before it gets to your airbox then it would deffinately be worth the 10 bucks. I wish I had a fixer upper bike, I would slap those babies on and go sink it just to see how well they worked.


----------



## Brute650i

i saw these a few months back and was wondering how well they would work


----------



## jbadon

yhey would deffently stop sand and some particals for sure that in it self might be worth it and for sure stop wasp from getting in their while it is parked nothing like a wasp nest in ur snorks lol


----------



## 08GreenBrute

they look like they might help some, for $10 its not bad


----------



## NOLABear

Someone needs to let us know how these work. This would have saved my arse a few weeks ago! (if they work)


----------



## primetime1267

you figure with these and if you are running the prefilter around your K&N you are doubling the effect of keeping out dust and junk from your motor.. I'm gonna run some when lilbigtonka gets off his lazy butt and orders them. :nutkick:


----------



## Big D

Jack said:


> Thats what I was thinking, they will definately let some water in but if it can stop some or most of the water and also filter it before it gets to your airbox then it would deffinately be worth the 10 bucks. I wish I had a fixer upper bike, I would slap those babies on and go sink it just to see how well they worked.


Didn't lilbigtonka just get one...fixer upper that is


----------



## lilbigtonka

yea but mine wont be running for awhile hahaha it is getting a total restore frame and everything powdercoated motor gone through exhaust new bearings/seals, plastics redone, new handle bars, seat, alot alot more so mine wouldnt get tested til a year from now or so hahaha but i just ordered mine and should have them before this weekend, and if you do order them ask for eric and tell them brandon browning sent ya cuz i told him about us and the site


----------



## Hangingfor8

That video was great, but it would be interesting to see how well the water stays out when you have a suction on the end pulling the water instead of just gravity.


----------



## FABMAN

I bet they use that same stuff as Mr. Funnel


----------



## primetime1267

It is the same material as the air filter "Outerwears" (might even be outerwears cut up to make these)..... Mr funnel might be different but very close I'm sure.


----------



## Jack

I called and talk to them, they told me that it is like outerwears but they put a water repelant on the material to keep the water out.


----------



## lilbigtonka

did u order yours then jack


----------



## Jack

lilbigtonka said:


> did u order yours then jack


Ordering them today, I had to replenish the funds from ordering the PCIII and the Big Gun.


----------



## lilbigtonka

o i hear ya there exhaust and the pc3 killed me too for a lil bit


----------



## 08GreenBrute

same here i did exhaust and pc III plus snorkels all at the same time, it was a little hard trying to hide the missing funds to the old lady lol


----------



## Jack

08GreenBrute said:


> same here i did exhaust and pc III plus snorkels all at the same time, it was a little hard trying to hide the missing funds to the old lady lol


She gave me the go ahead this morning


----------



## 08GreenBrute

Nice!!!!


----------



## Jack

I put the snorkel savers on this morning and took it for a spin around the neighborhood, there was no airflow restriction what so ever.


----------



## Bootlegger

Jack said:


> I put the snorkel savers on this morning and took it for a spin around the neighborhood, there was no airflow restriction what so ever.


 
cool...I am getting some to keep the splash out for racing....:rockn:


----------



## phreebsd

lilbigtonka said he tested these in the sink with a vacuum and only a teaspoon or so came through while under vacuum. if that's the case this sounds very worth it to have one on that intake. though you will have the exhaust as an entry point. ;(


----------



## Jack

Yeah, I need to figure out a way to put an exhaust snorkel on my big gun. That's gonna be the tricky part being that the muffler and end cap are both oval and not round.


----------



## lilbigtonka

well guys i had a big ride this weekend and gotta say i was dissapointed yes they hold back water and dirt very well, but my bike was spitting and sputttering the whole time with them aswell as my gf's bike. we took them off and i was good to go. im gonna call eric at ehsracing monday and see what he says but it didnt run good at all at the ride saturday with them


----------



## phreebsd

well that sucks. i wonder if air humidity has any affect?

I lived in florida and it's very humid.


----------



## 08GreenBrute

That sticks, I was thinking it was too good to be true. With an EFI bike it might be ok though


----------



## Jack

That does suck, if you look in the exhaust sound clips there is a video of mine pouring out the power with the snorkel savers installed with no problems, but it could be because it's about 10 degrees cooler today than normal.


----------



## lilbigtonka

08green my bike is efi


----------



## 08GreenBrute

Well that really sucks, I wonder why it would skip than


----------



## NOLABear

I wonder how they will do in dusty conditions? If it acts like a prefilter, I would think it could get plugged up pretty quick and restrict your air flow? Maybe that's what happened to you Tonka?


----------



## lilbigtonka

Idk man it ran fine under like 10-15 bug as soon as you hit the trails and I was going 30 it was horrible. I am gonna do more test later on tomm


----------



## Polaris425

In other words it cant keep up w/ the higher rate of flow needed at those speeds.....

What I gather from reading that is It works fine at low speeds where there isnt as much need for air, and it can keep up. Not so much when there's a greater need for air.


----------



## Debo Brute

I just put mine in today. Put almost 20 miles on them threw all conditions( mud, water,rain, very humid, speeds up about 40). They seemed to work fine. No problems to report. My bike is all stock with a twin air air filter and the screen under the air filter removed.


----------



## Polaris425

Debo Brute said:


> I just put mine in today. Put almost 20 miles on them threw all conditions( mud, water,rain, very humid, speeds up about 40). They seemed to work fine. No problems to report. My bike is all stock with a twin air air filter and the screen under the air filter removed.


hmm interesting.


----------



## Jack

No problems with mine either. I've had it at every speed and every throttle position. Put about 8 miles on it friday.


----------



## bruteforce8989

i dont know about them but my buddie got something like them it is bacially a tip that slips in the end of the snorkel here is some pictures there 9.25 i think


----------



## Polaris425

I wouldnt waste my money... just IMO


----------



## Bonpa Bottom Boy

So did anyone come to the conclusion if these are worth the money or not? and if they restrict airflow-- (biggy because i have a carbed brute)??????


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

I have a carbed polaris and put one on my airbox snork... Cut it off right away... But i realized my filter was super dirty so i bought a new one and put it back on ....as far as workin i say yes, i flipped my wheeler in a river and rolled it back over as soon as it went under and there was little water in my airbox and none in my oil ...and a lil more in my belt housing, so for me, i like them!


----------



## bruteforce_ttu

I snorkeled my brute and put these on at the same time, so I only re-jetted the one time. I don't have any issues.

Also, I have a K&N filter and the snorkel savers do an amazing job as a pre-filter. My K&N is spotless. I do a pretty good deal of riding in sandy conditions.


----------



## Bonpa Bottom Boy

what do you mean by cut it off? (started cutting out or ran the same)


----------



## lilbigtonka

I put these on my 08 brute and it ran like crap def slows air flow.....blow you hand then try to blow through one of them night a day difference, just keep bike upright and you will be ok.


----------



## Ole Nasty

I made some for mine when I snorkeled my grizzly and they just end up getting really dirty and not flowing so good, they didn't last long.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

you do have to clean them out after every ride (or atleast i've come to that conclusion) ....if you ride alot of dust/mud, it will cake up ....but as far as saving when flipping, i say it "helped" mine.

---------- Post added at 06:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:55 PM ----------



Bonpa Bottom Boy said:


> what do you mean by cut it off? (started cutting out or ran the same)


restricted my airflow. My airfilter was already dirty so putting on the filtered tip cut my air supply off a little more and made my wheeler run crappy. Bought a new filter, replaced old one and runs fine now!


----------



## Bigjohn1121

Put them on my 06 brute that was already tuned and jetted and I fouled both spark plugs within 20 minutes of riding, maybe if u put them on then mess with the jets and tune u may be alright


----------

